# Live Aboard Marina in Cent. to South Florida for Winter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi all,

Does anyone have some good suggestions for liveaboard marinas on the East Coast of Fla.?
I am looking for a few months in Cenral to South Fla. where we will have easy access to groceries, restaurants and transportation. Good rates are also important. This will be our first trip down the ICW.


----------



## svsheela (Aug 2, 2001)

Hey, Check out Ft.Pierce city Marina. I was there for about 2 mo., it''s close to just about everything. Nice people. Adventure Yacht Harbor in Daytona Bch. is my home base, small but nice, kind of hard to get a slip, but you could try. Good Luck. Sheela


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I agree with the writer suggesting Fort Pierce Marina (believe it''s called "Harbortown Marina).
I live 30 miles south and have heard good things about it.I understand that Stuart (25 miles south of Ft Pierce) has mooring buoys, not sure if the showers etc are built yet though. That is near the Roosevelt bridge Rte 1,and has supermarkets within 1/2 mile,in fact you can walk into the city a little over 1/2 mile! skipperpete


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There is the Titusville City Marina....floating docks, nice staff and lots of things close by.

Kennedy Point Marina in Titusville, nice place, nice staff, lots of things close by also.

Halifax Harbor Marina, Downtown Daytona Beach, nice place, nice staff, lots of things close by.


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

Hi, if you don''t mind living on a mooring,Vero Beach is hard to beat. Low monthly rates,free city bus service to anywhere local,nice facilities.
Marc


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi, In Cocoa Fl. at this time, need some one
to take my 40'' slip for a month or so. I have to go to daytona for a few weeks and 
may need my slip back then...Very nice marina
and is close to stores and Mall. 240 month,
Regards, Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks All, you''ve been very helpful.

Bob


----------



## nmelosi (Jul 27, 2007)

*Tampa Livaboards.*

Any body know anywhere to liveaboard in the tampa bay area.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Hollywood, best rates around and you can learn French from all the Quebecers there.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

nmelosi said:


> Any body know anywhere to liveaboard in the tampa bay area.


The number of marinas in Tampa has become far and few between, as they have been demolished for waterfront condos and private docks. The only place I can think of near Tampa that allows liveaboards is the St. Pete Municipal Marina. There are a few places to keep your boat in Tampa, but they are $$$$ and don't allow liveaboards. I'll ask around and see if anyone knows of another marina nearby.

Chris 
US 30' Wu-Wei
http://www.diysailor.com


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ditto the Vero Beach recommendation. A great place to hang out for a while with everything you could want a free bus ride away. + Clubhouse & wireless internet available out on the moorings.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

nmelosi said:


> Any body know anywhere to liveaboard in the tampa bay area.


Regatta Point Marina in Palmetto allows live-aboard, if this is not too far south of Tampa for you. We found the other liveaboards to be extremely friendly and really enjoyed our two week stay.

Roger


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Old Island Marina,Stock Isl.call Dan @ 305-295-6368 Live aboard slips $12 ft , Metered electric,water,bathrooms,trash dumpsters,parking,security,One island up from Key West.Safe Harbor,deep water to Atlantic,Good neighbors They have really cleaned this place up in the last couple of months.


----------



## calmtoday28 (Sep 1, 2007)

Vero Beach is hard to beat. Rent a mooring - low monthly rates,free city bus service to anywhere local,nice facilities.

Andy


----------

